# Ist die Sportfischerprüfung schwer?



## Matthias40 (5. Mai 2004)

#c  
Hallo!
Ich möchte meine Sportfischerprüfung machen. Ist für die Theorie viel zu lernen? Kann man die Fragen schon vorher bekommen, damit man schon ein bißchen lernen kann?
Ich wohne in Niedersachsen, direkt am Meer.

Matthias


----------



## Sylverpasi (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ist die Sportfischerprüfung schwer?*

Wenn Du im Unterricht gut aufpasst, dann kann nichts schief gehen. Ich denke mal, dass Du auch schon einige Grundkenntnisse hast. Also wovor hast Du Angst. Man kann sich die Lernbücher kaufen, dann kannst Du lernen, aber das ist unnütz ausgegebenes Geld. In der Prüfung sind es nur 60 Fragen. Aus jedem Bereich sind es 10 Fragen, also 6 Lernfächer. Gruss Dennis


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ist die Sportfischerprüfung schwer?*

Schwer ist immer relativ.... 
aber sie ist für durchschnittlich gebildete Mitteleuropäer zu schaffen.... mann muss was zun dafür und dann schafft man sie in der Regel auch...

Ich hab die Prüfung in Bayern mit 12 Jahren absolviert.... also sooo schwer ist sie demzufolge auch wieder nicht :q


----------



## Ramon (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ist die Sportfischerprüfung schwer?*

Also wenn das der Franz schafft dann schafft das jeder  #r


----------



## chinook (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ist die Sportfischerprüfung schwer?*

Hallo,

die Sportfischereipruefung ist je nach Bundesland unterschiedlich schwer. Du hast Glueck, gerade in Niedersachsen ist sie _sehr_ einfach.

Du hast einen Satz von 360 moeglichen Fragen. Diese kennst Du vorher. Aus diesen 360 Fragen kommen 60 dann in der Pruefung vor.

In der Pruefung hast Du 60 min Zeit.

Ich habe den beantworteten Fragenzettel nach 1:30 min abgegeben und hatte (angeblich) 59 von 60 Fragen richtig beantwortet. Was ich da falsch gemacht haben soll ist mir bis heute ein Raetsel ;-)

Mein Sohn (14) hatte nach 2 min 60 von 60 richtigen Antworten ...

Schwerer hingegen fand ich die praktische Pruefung. Obwohl die da keinen durchfallen lassen haben ...

Gruss

-chinook


----------



## detlefb (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ist die Sportfischerprüfung schwer?*

Hi Matthias40,
welcome "on Board" .
Man keine Bange ich hab die auch vor 2,5 Jahren gemacht, ist zu schaffen  
Der Sohn meiner Freundin hat die Prüfiung auch mit 12 bestanden. 
Leg los!!! Und bei Fragen,... schreibst Du ins Anglerboard, "hier werden sie geholfen"


----------



## taildancer (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ist die Sportfischerprüfung schwer?*

Wie Bitte???Es gibt sogar ne praktische Prüfung????


----------



## chinook (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ist die Sportfischerprüfung schwer?*

Hallo,

> Wie Bitte???Es gibt sogar ne praktische Prüfung????

Bei uns ja (Niedersachsen, Anfang 2004). Man musste mit einer Spinrute von 2,40m und einem Wurfgewicht von 25g aus verschiedenen Entfernungen Rechts-, Linkshandwurf, Ueberkopf- und Pendelwurf auf eine Scheibe machen. Dabei gab es Punkte und ohne eine geforderte Mindestpunktzahl haette man nicht bestanden. Was aber von 35 Leuten keinem gelungen ist ;-)

Gruss

-chinook


----------



## Lachsy (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ist die Sportfischerprüfung schwer?*

Bei mir sah die praktische Prüfung so aus, Rute .....Rolle schnur für auf Aal zusammenstellen. Dann kam ne blöde frage wie hole ich ein aal raus! ich sagte mit dem kescher, was natürlich falsch war. Bekam als antwort "einfach rausheben und auf die erde tun"
@Matthias
ich habe sie 96 in NRW gemacht, ohne lehrgang , das ging bei uns damals noch. mach dir keine bange ist reine übungssache, wirste schon packen

mfg lachsy


----------



## Boilieroller (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ist die Sportfischerprüfung schwer?*

Hier in Schleswig Holstein gibts keine praktische, is total leicht

MfG BoilieRoller


----------



## Börde-Pilker (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ist die Sportfischerprüfung schwer?*

 Wenn man so einige Chaoten am Wasser sieht kann man nur sagen:

Die Prüfung ist viel zu leicht. 

Es ist sogar so, das Leute die Prüfung bestehen die kaum ein Wort Deutsch sprechen und die Fragen nur auswendig lernen und sich merken was man ankreuzen muß. 

Ohne eine osteuropäische Fremdsprache kann man sich bei uns an den Vereinsgewässern kaum noch unterhalten.#q 

Quintessenz des ganzen ist dann, das wir den Leuten dann hinterher am Gewässer versuchen müssen zu erklären was waidgerechtes Verhalten ist.
(Unterfangkescher,Schonmaße oder auch Fangbegrenzungen etc,etc.

Mit Wut im Bauch   :r                           BÖRDE-PILKER


----------



## AngelChris (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ist die Sportfischerprüfung schwer?*

Also die Prüfung in NIedersachsen ist wirklich ganz einfach. du kriegst dann normalerweise auch noch ein kleines ahft, wo alle fragen drinnstehen. die fragen geht ihr dann im lehrgang durch und du kannst dir die richitgen lösungen aufschreiben. so kannst du zuhause ganz leicht lernen. 
wenn du schon erfahrung mit angeln hast, also z.B. in forellenpuffs geangelt hast o.ä., und dann auich noch angelzeitschriften und bücher liest brauchst du eigentlich gar nicht mehr lernen.
ich z.b. konnte fast alle fragen schon bei dem lehrgang beantworten, so dass die prüfer, die auch den lehrgang leiten, mich zum schluss nicht mehr drangenommen haben.

Viel Glück bei der Prüfung


----------



## fischkopf (6. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ist die Sportfischerprüfung schwer?*

Die Fischerprüfung ist EASY! Total der Witz! Wer nur ein bisschen was von Angeln versteht und einen Haken von einem Fischtöter unterscheiden kann besteht!!!!


----------



## anglermeister17 (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ist die Sportfischerprüfung schwer?*

Ich habe neben einem gesessen, der eine Rotfeder am Anfang nicht von einer Forelle und ein Barsch nicht von einem Hecht unterscheiden konnte. nach einigen Erklärungen hat ers kapiert und sogar diese "Granate" hat die Prüfung am ende geschafft...
Es ist sehr einfach und ich hab in den Lehrstunden die halbe Zeit geschlfen und hab nix gelernt. Ich ahte zwei Verwandte, die so richtige Angelfreaks waren bzw sind ( opa war, mein Petter ist immer noch...)und von denen hab ivch fast alles gelernt, nebenbei noch regelmäßig Angelzeitungen gelesen seit ich elf gewesen bin und dann brauchste nIX mehr dafür zu schaffen.. Außer ein Bereich: Die Fischereigesetze...
KEEP ON FISHING!!!


----------



## Freezer (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ist die Sportfischerprüfung schwer?*

Ich will auch bald den angelschein machen !
 Ist der in hamburg schwer ? und gibts da ne praktische prüfung ?

 Cu


----------



## anglermeister17 (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ist die Sportfischerprüfung schwer?*

@d4fish0r und noch son Sch......
du bist erst n paar tage hier dabei und scheinst schon mächtig den Dicken hier zu machen, pass auf, dass du damit nicht mal gründlich auf die FRESSE fliegst...
Du scheinst von Angeln echt nen plan zu haben...Sido bringt spielzeug mit, B-tight auch, du Toy, dann wird gefetzt...


----------



## Freezer (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ist die Sportfischerprüfung schwer?*

naja es gibt immer schwarze schafe.... !!!



 Cu
 [währe nett wenn jemand meine fragen beantwortet  ]


----------



## anglermeister17 (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ist die Sportfischerprüfung schwer?*

@Freezer: In RLP brauchste keine praktische prüfung abzulegen, is ALLES reine Theorie.
ihr im Norden scheint sie aber noch machen zu müssen, hab einiges gelesen und die Nordlichter müssen die Praktische größtebteils noch machen.aber das dürfte ja auch nicht so schwer sein, wenn man in Sachen werfen und Rolle betätigen etwas geübt ist.
KEEP ON FISHING!!!


----------



## Freezer (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ist die Sportfischerprüfung schwer?*

jojo das schaff ich schon :q:q !!!!

 Ich frag ma meinen freund der die scho gemacht hat aber ich glaub der musste keine praktische machen !

 ma sehn !
 Cu


----------



## ArturO (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ist die Sportfischerprüfung schwer?*

Hihi die Prüfung is der Klacks.
Zumindest in NRW.
Die Prüfungslehrgänge sind freiwillig und kostenpflichtig.
Mein "Lehrer" hat gesagt, wenn die Prüfung nur aus dem Fragen-Teil bestehen würde dann würden 95% aller Personen (angler&nichtangler) ohne von denen zu wissen bestehen. Das knifflige ist in der Tat der praktische und der Fischbilder-pauk test gewesen. ich war 16 und habs hinbekommen. 
Die Fragebogen Ergenisse wurden mir nur detaillos übergeben. Mein Vater und mein Freund hatten beide glück und mussten die leichteste Rute zusammenbauen- die Fliegnrute -.
Ich hingegen musste die Rute nR1 zusammenstellen und habe die volle punktezahl bekommen. Ich rate zum Lehrgang zu gehen da dort die OriginalRuten von der Prüfung zu sehen sind und alles sehr Gut erklärt wird.


----------



## Brassenkönig (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ist die Sportfischerprüfung schwer?*

Hallo Freezer,
ich habe die Sportfischerprüfung und die Spinnfischerprüfung vor einem Jahr in Hamburg gemacht und bestanden. Die Sportfischerprüfung ist total leicht. Es ist nur einer im ganzen Kurs durchgefallen. Wenn du im Vorbereitungslehrgang aufmerksam zuhörst und du die Fragen im Lösunsbuch(gibt es bei der Prüfung zu Kaufen) immer wieder durcharbeitest, sollte die Prüfung kein Problem sein. Die Sportfischerprüfung ist rein theoretisch, aber die Spinnfischerprüfung ist praktisch. Bei ihr musst du mit einer Spinnrute(wird dort ausgeliehen) und einem Wurfgewicht in einen Kreis werfen. Du musst mindestens 40 Punkte kriegen, um zu bestehen. Ich wünsche dir viel Glück. Gruß Brassenkönig #h


----------



## Adrian* (23. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ist die Sportfischerprüfung schwer?*

so schwer war er garnicht angelst du denn schon lange oder hast du schon erfahrung gemacht??
wenn ja dürftest du genau wie ich kaum probleme haben nur was tuhen muss man dafür schon so is das nich.... #r


----------



## Freezer (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Ist die Sportfischerprüfung schwer?*

DAnke für die Infos brassenkönig!!!
 ich werd mich dann gleich mal für dei Prüfung in den Sommerferien anmelden,wenns da eine gibt!

 Cu


----------



## fischer88 (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Ist die Sportfischerprüfung schwer?*

wenn man ein bischne menschliechen verstand etc.. hat kann man da garnicht durchfallen, ich glaube das durchfallen ist bald schwirieger als das bestehen...wenn du es wirklich willst und ein bischne intresse hast schafst du es zu 100 % und vieleicht ein bischen lernen wo du es nicht so drauf hast habe meine jetz seid 3 jahren fande es nicht so schwer , habe aber auch ein bischen gelernnt *gg*


----------



## Barsch44 (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: Ist die Sportfischerprüfung schwer?*

also bei mir in Rheinland-Pfalz war die auch total einfach.Wir hatten fü die Prüfung 2 Stunden zeit und das waren nur 50 fragen.Also die kamen in der Prüfung vor.Insgesammt mussten wir für die Prüfung tausend fragen lernen.


----------

